# collets



## Mark_f (May 19, 2014)

I bought a south bend 9 inc lathe it came with all the 3c collet setup except the adapter for the spindle, which is no problem to  make or buy. I got a whole bunch of collets also but the are not 3c. They appear to be something I never saw and the previous owner made a nose piece to close these collets but it is a real mickey mouse setup and I don't consider safe. After some investigating (and a magnifying glass), I discovered these collets are Warner & Swasey. It seems from what I can find Hardinge used these also. I have found a photo of this collet on the net but can find no information about how they mount or get used. The collet is straight in the body and has a taper on the nose. It appears whatever holds the collet has a nose piece that tightens the collet. Does anybody have any idea what I am talking about and are these collets useful to anyone? Looking for them on the internet, they seem to be so obscure , I can't find anything . I have a couple photos but the forum won't let me post them for some reason.


Mark


----------



## Don B (May 19, 2014)

Can you post a picture, or a link to the picture you found, I'm sure someone will know right off when they see it.:thinking:

*Edit: *do they look like this ( top left of page )

http://www.ecollets.com/COLLET-PADS/WARNER-AND-SWASEY-COLLET-PADS.htm


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 5, 2014)

They might fit Logan lathes some of them used W&S collets. They are push type collets that fit into a sleeve and have no threads on them. If so you might check the Logan lathe site, Maybe you could trade them for something you can use.
jimsehr

you should post a pic of them.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 8, 2014)

that sounds like them. they go in a sleeve and the nose piece tightens to clamp. I have pics on my computer but can't figure out how to get them on here.


Mark


----------



## Splat (Jun 8, 2014)

Didn't the 9's also come in a 2B collet size or am I thinking of the light 10?


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 11, 2014)

mark_f said:


> that sounds like them. they go in a sleeve and the nose piece tightens to clamp. I have pics on my computer but can't figure out how to get them on here.
> 
> 
> Mark



Google Hardinge and look for turret lathe collets
jimsehr.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 28, 2014)

After ivestigating all I mcan find is I think they are #1 warner & swasey turret lathe collets. I was hoping to find info on a holder for them. It would be nice to be able to make or buy a holder to use them. I would gladly trade them to someone that can use them. I need B & S #9 collets and All I have is a pile of W & S #1 collets. Go figure

Mark


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 29, 2014)

mark_f said:


> After ivestigating all I mcan find is I think they are #1 warner & swasey turret lathe collets. I was hoping to find info on a holder for them. It would be nice to be able to make or buy a holder to use them. I would gladly trade them to someone that can use them. I need B & S #9 collets and All I have is a pile of W & S #1 collets. Go figure
> 
> Mark


Try the Logan lathe group.  Google it.
jimsehr


----------

